# Haare blond färben



## extreme-crazy (16. August 2007)

Ja..
Mich würds ja nun mla gerne interessieren, wie man dunkle (braun, schwarz etc) Haare auf blond mit Photoshop colorieren kann? oO Ich krieg das nie hin.
Bitte um Antwort.


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (16. August 2007)

Hi extreme-crazy,

herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de!

Bitte benutze zukünftig die interne Suchfunktion und Google, da solche Themen oft behandelt werden und viele Threads mit Lösungen warten. Und im eigenen Interesse mal Netiquette und Nutzungsregeln durchlesen.

Das fand ich durch Google: Haare färben


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## extreme-crazy (16. August 2007)

Hiho...
ja, haare färben selber kann ich ja oO' aber nicht BLOND. Und im Internet werd ich auch nicht so richtig fündig, im Photoshop hab ich schon so ziemlich vieles ausprobiert aber es is nie wirklich das geworden was ich eigentlich wollte. Da hat googlen und alles auch nicht viel geholfen.


----------



## Pullmann (16. August 2007)

Moin, 

das Thema Haare gab es erst kürzlich im Photoshop-Weblog: http://www.photoshop-weblog.de/?p=906

siehe auch die verwandten Artikel im Blog...


----------

